# Sicherung von Fritzbox 7390 (1und1) zu original Fritzbox 7390 funktioniert nicht



## comd (22. Juni 2013)

Beim letzten Gewitter ist mein homeserver OS 05.52 (1und1 Fritzbox 7390 Baujahr 26.08.2012) ohne Funktion. Habe dann eine alte 1und1 Fritzbox 7390 Baujahr 30.7.2010 auf den Stand 05.52 gebracht und die letzte Sicherung von Anfang 2013 eingespielt. Soweit alles gut. Habe inzwischen im Fachhandel eine neue Fritzbox 7390 erworben und auch auf OS 05.52 gebracht.
Jetzt ist es das Problem, das sich die aktuelle Sicherung (Stand 21.06.2013) nicht auf die neue Box zurück spielen lässt. Fehlermeldung sinngemäß Versionen stimmen nicht überein. Die Funktion Übernahme wird angeboten , aber da wären alle Geräte usw. manuell einzutragen.
Frage: liegt es daran dass die hardware zwischen 1und1 und der neuen Original Fritzbox unterschiedlich ist? oder hat sich die Hardware von 2010 zu heute generell geändert? 
gibt es einen Trick um die Sicherung der 1und1 7390 doch noch auf die neue 7390 zu speichern.
Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2013)

Das wird an der firmware liegen. Die 1&1 firmware für die box ist etwas anders als die originale und es wird wohl auch so gewünscht sein, das man die config nicht einfach so hin und her transferieren kann.
Warum du dir aber eine neue, originale 7390 kaufst wo du doch die 1&1-version hast erschließt sich mir nicht. Bei der von 1&1 kannst du das branding entfernen bzw. die originale firmware aufspielen und schon hast du eine originale. Die hardware ist ja das selbe.
Mal davon ab, ich hätte ja zur 7360 gegriffen.


----------



## comd (22. Juni 2013)

@TurricanVeteran
Ich brauchte für die Versicherung (Überspannungsschaden) eine Bestätigung einer Fachwerkstatt vor Ort und die vertreiben keine 1und1 Boxen. Das Telefonat mit 1und1 lies eine langwierige Abwicklung bei der Beschaffung usw. erwarten.
Weiter war ich der Meinung, das die Boxen ohne weiteres austauschbar sind. Ich bin bei den Fritzboxen nicht im Thema, warum wäre eine 7360 besser? Ich kann die 7390 sicher noch tauschen.


----------



## comd (22. Juni 2013)

@TurricanVeteran
Habe mir jetzt die Anschlüsse der 7360 angesehen. 
Die ist m.E. für mich nicht brauchbar. Ich brauche 2 TAE und einen Anschluß für die ISDN Anlage.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Sicherung der config in die neue 7390 bekomme?
Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2013)

comd schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Habe mir jetzt die Anschlüsse der 7360 angesehen.
> Die ist m.E. für mich nicht brauchbar. Ich brauche 2 TAE und einen Anschluß für die ISDN Anlage.


Also mehr als 2 telefone?


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Sicherung der config in die neue 7390 bekomme?
> Danke


 Du kannst maximal noch mit der "brechstange" ran gehen, das branding der 1&1-box auf "AVM" ändern, die config nochmals sichern und diese dann auf die neue box spielen.
Ob das aber 100%ig funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## comd (22. Juni 2013)

Danke Dir.


----------

